# Alexis Texas era



## onnysk (Jan 17, 2020)

Anyone remember her?

She used to be the n.1 pornstar that everyone fapped to back in 2009


so many good faps I had thanks to her


----------



## buflek (Jan 17, 2020)

i still fap to her every now and then


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jan 17, 2020)

legit she is still on the top list

alexis texas, gianna michaels, sasha grey, late 2000s was a special time


----------



## onnysk (Jan 17, 2020)

buflek said:


> i still fap to her every now and then


Tori Black, Alexis Texas and Jynx Maze


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah I know her, never fapped to her tbh. Even her juicy ass couldn't save her face.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 17, 2020)

Never fapped it to her but I remember seeing her name everywhere


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 17, 2020)

She was good but no pornstar lasts forever.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 17, 2020)

buflek said:


> i still fap to her every now and then


Her old shit for sure man, my first nut i nutted to her, back in 2014 as a young lad 12 years old


Butthurt Dweller said:


> legit she is still on the top list
> 
> alexis texas, gianna michaels, sasha grey, late 2000s was a special time


I still watch old gianna michaels stuff, good shit


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 17, 2020)

ah LOOK she's aged now and nobody cares about her


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jan 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> View attachment 232239


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like shit, just like 99% of pornstars


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 17, 2020)

Wasn't she the one who never wanted to do porn with a black guy?


----------



## MrGlutton (Jan 17, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Looks like shit, just like 99% of pornstars


*THERE'S NO COMING BACK WHEN YOU HIT THE WALL*


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> *THERE'S NO COMING BACK WHEN YOU HIT THE WALL*



Still looked like shit even in her "prime"


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 17, 2020)

Still fap to her often ngl


----------



## buflek (Jan 17, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Her old shit for sure man, my first nut i nutted to her, back in 2014 as a young lad 12 years old
> 
> I still watch old gianna michaels stuff, good shit


i think i fapped to her back in 2007 already but im not sure i didnt rly have favorites back then just wanted to cum


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 17, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Still looked like shit even in her "prime"


Megan Rain, Mia Malkova, Valentina Napi?


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> View attachment 232234
> View attachment 232235
> View attachment 232236
> View attachment 232237
> ...


Only familiar with 1 out of the whole collage and I am a hardcore porn addict


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 17, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Only familiar with 1 out of the whole collage and I am a hardcore porn addict


Bet it's Elsa


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 17, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Only familiar with 1 out of the whole collage and I am a hardcore porn addict


I had a list of like my top 100 favorite porn stars

deleted it in vow of nofap

but have never been successful with Nofap

coomer life


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 17, 2020)

buflek said:


> i think i fapped to her back in 2007 already but im not sure i didnt rly have favorites back then just wanted to cum


Same here, now im a connosieur of porn, really have a selection. Yk whats great? Finding a real old video you once fapped to


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 17, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Bet it's Elsa


Dead on


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Same here, now im a connosieur of porn, really have a selection. Yk whats great? Finding a real old video you once fapped to


Ded srs 
There's one I'm hoping to come across again one day, was uploaded to pornhub under the name "soapy milf tits" but has long been deleted.
And of course the video that started my porn journey way back in 7th grade, a simple striptease video on some non porn video site simply named "muffins".


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 17, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Same here, now im a connosieur of porn, really have a selection. Yk whats great? Finding a real old video you once fapped to


Did you fap to shemale porn br0??


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 17, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Did you fap to shemale porn br0??


No bro, i just like old videos, im sraight, u ok bruv?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 17, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> No bro, i just like old videos, im sraight, u ok bruv?


Yes bro, traps are not gay


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 17, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Yes bro, traps are not gay


Uh, traps are gay bro, u good? What u smoking on?


LordNorwood said:


> Dead on
> 
> Ded srs
> There's one I'm hoping to come across again one day, was uploaded to pornhub under the name "soapy milf tits" but has long been deleted.
> And of course the video that started my porn journey way back in 7th grade, a simple striptease video on some non porn video site simply named "muffins".


I hope you find em bro, i wanna find a ton of old videos tbh, its so rewarding


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 17, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Uh, traps are gay bro, u good? What u smoking on?
> 
> I hope you find em bro, i wanna find a ton of old videos tbh, its so rewarding


If I hardcore searched I'm sure I could find soapy milf tits again tbh but I'm kinda hoping I just stumble into it
Muffins I am 100% sure I will never find again though


----------



## onnysk (Jan 17, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Only familiar with 1 out of the whole collage and I am a hardcore porn addict


this one?


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 17, 2020)

onnysk said:


> this one?


No it was Elsa Jean


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 17, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> If I hardcore searched I'm sure I could find soapy milf tits again tbh but I'm kinda hoping I just stumble into it
> Muffins I am 100% sure I will never find again though


Do it brah, nutting to a video youve nutted to in the distant past is immensely pleasurable


----------



## onnysk (Jan 17, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> No it was Elsa Jean


someone's been watching blacked 

:dennis:


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 17, 2020)

onnysk said:


> someone's been watching blacked
> 
> :dennis:


Blacked and Tushy have the best porn production and cinematography


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 17, 2020)

onnysk said:


> someone's been watching blacked
> 
> :dennis:


Ngl no cap
I typically dont enjoy watching black men in porn. 
But but but IM NOT A RACIST 
Its because I cant self insert as them
I can self insert as middle easterners or whites


TsarTsar444 said:


> Blacked and Tushy have the best porn production and cinematography


Tushy is legendary


----------



## onnysk (Jan 17, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Ngl no cap
> I typically dont enjoy watching black men in porn.
> But but but IM NOT A RACIST
> Its because I cant self insert as them
> ...


I prefer 21 Naturals


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Megan Rain, Mia Malkova, Valentina Napi?



Decent, ugly af, ugly










jfl


The only legit gl pornstars that I know are Kayden Kross and Lana Rhoades


----------



## onnysk (Jan 17, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Decent, ugly af, ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did u start watching porn? she only appeared last few years


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 17, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Decent, ugly af, ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am blinded by their asses tbh


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 17, 2020)

alexis texas and anikka albrite were my favorite faps, fuaark bro. miss being a coomer.


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Apr 29, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah I know her, never fapped to her tbh. Even her juicy ass couldn't save her face.
> View attachment 232232


Ur gay then


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeas many faps, that ass make me coom


----------



## wristcel (Feb 13, 2021)

i used to like megan malone:









Brunette Babe Meggan Mallone Gets Nailed by Stud Mr. Pete streaming at Severe Sex Films







www.severesexfilms.com






And Katie cummings back in the day:









Cheerleader Katie Cummings fucks BBC - www.tubeempire.site


XVIDEOS Cheerleader Katie Cummings fucks BBC - www.tubeempire.site free




www.xvideos.com


----------



## onnysk (Feb 13, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i used to like megan malone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its brutal being a coomercel


----------

